# Star Wars: Wrong place at the wrong time: OOC



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 24, 2005)

This is a SW game set in the Clone Wars era, all of the PC's will be 2nd level regulars and 1st level heros, they'll be on the planet of Depra II when the Separitist army attacks. Stats will be 26 point buy. Before you get stats hower I'd like to see some character concepts.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 25, 2005)

Does the No Jedi thing still stand?

I'd like to play a fellow I came up with anyways - if it's feasible. His name was Rikkin, a Twi'lek Jedi-Turned-Smuggler. He was made for a game that never got off the ground. I can flesh this out a lot more, but before I do, I'd like to know if he'll be accepted despite being a [fallen] Jedi.  And for clarification... although Rikkin is technically a dark Jedi, he's not very deep into the dark side - he just gave up on the Jedi when he realized they wouldn't allow him to better himself through the Force.

I'd also like to know why we've got to waste two levels on 'commoner' levels.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright, I'm in.  Although I need clarification on 'regular' and 'hero' levels.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 25, 2005)

Pretty sure by 'regular' levels he means NPC levels.  Like 'thug' as opposed to 'soldier'.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 26, 2005)

No the no jedi thing no longer stands, I only put that in because I'd just had to deal with a super-munchkin Jedi ruining the whole gaming sesson I'd had the day before.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome.  Character Concept, then.  Some of the specifics might need changing, I don't know what era you're aiming for or anything.

Rikkin was born on Coruscant, and taken in by the Jedi when his force sensitivity was first noticed.  He was raised as a padawan into adulthood by his master, a human Jedi Guardian by the name of Kal Thrinn.  He followed his mentors tutelage for many years, becoming more powerful and versed in the force with each mission, each passing quest.  Eventually, the time came for him to take his test and join the ranks of the Jedi Knights - but he did not.  He began to have doubts - this wasn't what he wanted, was it?  To be a peacekeeper, a soldier of goodness?

No - not at all.  Rikkin just wanted a chance to do what was best for himself.  He turned his back on the council and the Jedi way, and left Coruscant altogether, to begin his search for a more rewarding lifestyle.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 26, 2005)

We commonor levels represent what you did before becomeing a hero some examples are; local malita soldier (Thug), functionary (diplomat), mechanic (expert), for the Jedi it represents other skills you've learned.


----------



## Candide (Apr 27, 2005)

If you have space, I'd like to join in. I was thinking of a Thug/Jedi Guardian character. He'd multiclass back and forth with Scoundrel I think. With his lack of focus, he might give in to the dark side. There is a large amount of anger in him. Something that he has not been able to deal with in his Force Training. This character would be another dark jedi added to the line-up. I hope that's alright.

Zar'fan Lokinne was born on Coruscant to a pair of noble parents, one a senator the other a diplomat. He didn't want to do the same things that they wanted for him. He didn't want the prescribed life that had been layed out for him since birth. His parents thought he needed structure, so he was sent to a military academy. He was passed though he intentionally tried to fail the entrance exams. This was thanks due to a fair sized donation from his parents. His life was still planned out. There was no freedom in it. Eventually he ran away, vowing never to return there on his own volition. He had some money in his equipment, and snuck out of the compound. 

He was on the lamb for awhile. A day or so after his break, he successfully negotiated passage back to Coruscant. He'd get some of his stuff and find a way in the galaxy. Upon his return, he was greeted by his father. Not listening to his sons' plees, arguments were started. Zar'fan said that he'd rather be off on his own. His father released him from any dealings with the family. He was disowned.

That was 8 years ago. Since then Zar'fan was discovered by a Jedi named Dorn Farrin. Farrin accepted Zar'fin as a padawan learner. Now Zar'fan is a Jedi Knight. He has strayed from his training that Master Dorn instilled in him. Zar'fan believes that structure holds someone back from true potential. Zar'fan's outlook on things is not exactly stellar. He throws himself into combat, as if to give his own life meaning. Anger rests in his heart. Anger at his parents mostly. But anger at those who have tried to dictate how his life is to be run. Deep down, fear is the motivation of his anger. Fear that he cannot make his own way in the galaxy. Fear that he'll make the wrong choices and fail.


----------



## DralonXitz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey, Id love in, heres my character concept.


Klitok Nytethrax, the very name used to eminate terror on his home planet of Clak'Dor VII.  Son of a powerful crime lord, from a young age, Klitok disobeyed everyone, even his own powerful father.  He tried to inspire his son to be like him, but he refused, calling him a fool by resorting to petty crime to garnish power.  After 12 years of putting up with him, his father decided to send him away to a boarding school.  

This was his father's worst mistake.

When his father came in to get him, Klitok spun around and delivered a deadly force to his father chest, crushing his ribcage and instantly killing him.  His father knew his son was strong, but he never knew his son had been studying since age 4 in the ancient forbidden form of Teras Kasi, _Phoenix Fury_.  Klitok went on to slaughter his father's entire local outfit, and left the planet afterwards.

Seeking further knowledge in these deadly arts, Klitok journeyed planet to planet, studying under the few sensei's still in the galaxy.  After 10 years of wandering, Klitok, the Hand of Death, has found himself on Depra II, in need of supplies, unaware of what approaches.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2005)

Ooh... I've been iching to play a Star Wars campaign for quite a while. If possible, I'd like to play a droid PC. Is that acceptable? My first choice would be a Arakyd Industries DRK-1 Series Diminutive hovering 4º probe droid (with an arm instead of its standard weapon mount). It starts as a Thug 4, ECL 2. (Arms & Equipment Guide, p.60)

As for a character concept, well, the campaign name says it all: wrong place at the wrong time. The particular details of my background would depend on the circumstances at the begining of the campaign. I imagine my former owner would simply be an unfortunate victim of the initial Separatists' attack leaving me without a master. Perhaps my probe droid was out patroling an area of his masters' domain or en-route to deliver a secret message when the initial attack occurs. Perhaps I was even the governem owned sentry droid who first detected the invasion force and sounded the alarm. Now I'm wandering about looking for a new purpose and the means to ensure my continued functioning. I see it developing a taste for its newfound freedom and autonomy.

I'll add details about past owners and personal experiences once I get some feedback.


If you'd prefer to have something that can interact with organics a bit better, my second choice would be that of a Cybot Galactica LE Series medium walking 2º repair droid. It starts as an Expert 1 / Tech-smith 2, ECL 2. (Arms & Equipment Guide, p.50)

The background would be fairly similar; a droid out and about doing some repair work when the s hits the fan.

Please let me know if a droid is okay.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 27, 2005)

I like all of the concepts, and for the droid I'd prefer one that could interact with humans nicely so your 2nd choice would probably be better.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmm.  I'm drawing a blank on character concepts right now, but when one hits me I'll post it right up.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2005)

> I like all of the concepts, and for the droid I'd prefer one that could interact with humans nicely so your 2nd choice would probably be better.




No DRK-1? But they're so cute... *sniff* Oh well.  

So what's the planet of Depra II like (I can't find any mention of it online). Major races? Major industries? Climate? Recent history? At what point in the attack does the campaign start; before, during or after?

For the droid, would you prefer an out-of-the-box stock model without any extra additions, equipment or credits? If so then my character is pretty much ready to go.  

If you'd enjoy me tweaking it a bit then let me know what kind of flexibility you'd allow. More credits for extra parts?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 28, 2005)

You'll find nothing on Depra II primarily because it isn't any part of Star Wars canon, I made it up. THe planet has a mostly tropical climate except for the major cities which have been set up in the realitivly moderate areas. The native race is called the Guoot, you can play one if you want, however there are some limitations (more on that later). Most major industry is revolving around the Nergon 14 mining and refining. The planet has realitivly little history, in fact the only things many historians find about this planet that's worth noting, is the strange rock formations throghout the countryside. This campaign starts after the initial attack, after most of the local malitia has fallen.

Now the Guoot

The Guoot stand on average four feet tall on full adulthood, and look realitivly humanoid, aside from thier abnormaly disporportionate feet and head. They have an affinaty with the wild, and therefore like to live outside of cities. They all can speak Guoot and Basic. However they can only read/write Guoot.

Species Traits: -2 Str, +2 Wis, -2 Con, at 1st and 5th level any Guoot hero can choose one of the following feats if they can mmet the prerecquisits. Animal Affinity, Iron Will (comes from living an isolated life), Sharp-eyed, and Track. Also the following skills are alawys concidered class skills for Guoots Knowledge (wild), Ride, and Move silently. The Guoot tend to go towards the Fringer and Scout classes, but no classes are prohibited to Guoots except for noble


----------



## Candide (Apr 28, 2005)

When do we post character stats?

Also, about the 2 levels of Non-hero classes. It seems to me that that doesn't really make sense. If you look at Luke Skywalker's stats. He's a couple levels of Fringer. That was before he really did anything as a Jedi. So that seems to me, in a way, that we could choose hero classes but have them not mean something as heroic as what they are originally meant for. Not all Soldier classed NPCs are ones that matter. I'm fine with it your way, I just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 28, 2005)

> When do we post character stats?




Yeah. I'm really anxious to get started.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 29, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> When do we post character stats?
> 
> Also, about the 2 levels of Non-hero classes. It seems to me that that doesn't really make sense. If you look at Luke Skywalker's stats. He's a couple levels of Fringer. That was before he really did anything as a Jedi. So that seems to me, in a way, that we could choose hero classes but have them not mean something as heroic as what they are originally meant for. Not all Soldier classed NPCs are ones that matter. I'm fine with it your way, I just wanted to get that off my chest.




He said something I'd been thinking.  It really doesn't make sense - and what's more, it hurts our character.  We'll be level 3, but not ECL 3.  We won't be able to handle encounters intended for level 3 characters as well as intended.  And for some character concepts... well, non Hero classes don't make sense at all.


----------



## drowelvenranger (Apr 29, 2005)

*i would like to play*

I would like to play i have only played one star wars campign before,and was in the middle of it when i moved and now have no group.I would like to play a jedi counsalr,who i s struggling,with the light side and the dark side,he has been thinking if (example if you used force lighting to kill some one who was trying to kill you,why is it bad or to save some one etc)His ,main goal,is to gain an ultimate understanding of the living force,i hope you will allow me to join,i will modify my chachter in any way to help the game,or to meet gm wishes.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2005)

> originally posted by *RobotRobotI*
> He was raised as a padawan into adulthood by his master





> originally posted by *Candide*
> I was thinking of a Thug/Jedi Guardian character.





> originally posted by *drowelvenranger*
> I would like to play a jedi counsalr




You guys did catch the bit about the campaign being set in Clone Wars era right? You do realize that Darth Vader is personally going to hunt down your trio of Jedi right? Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 29, 2005)

To be fair, Rikkin doesn't follow the Jedi way anymore.

I thought Vader allowed some Dark Side force users into the Empire.  Doesn't matter, not the end of the world.  It'll be fun anyways. =]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, whatever floats your boat. I'm just saying, once I catch a glimpse of that shiny black helmet, my character will NOT know you guys from Adam... 

I'll memory wipe myself if I have to.


----------



## Candide (Apr 29, 2005)

And besides, it's during a clone wars attack. There is still a fair amount of time between now and when Anakin becomes Vader. By that time, we all may be dead. Or I may be a powerful dark Jedi able to take Vader down. Who knows? Anyhow, Vader probably wouldn't kill all jedi. Just good ones.

EDIT: That hunk of black metal has to find me first. Cocky? you bet ya.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 29, 2005)

Except we all know you're not stronger enough to take Vader down, 'cause that would ruin the story! =]

Dark Siders scare Rikkin.  Don't go Darking on him. =[


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2005)

> EDIT: That hunk of black metal has to find me first. Cocky? you bet ya.




"But Sir, the odds of surviving an encounter with the Dark Lord of the Sith are 300,000 to 1!"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 29, 2005)

Just you watch, droid boy.  Rikkin will find some way to convince you that you belong to him.

Then what'll you do when Vader comes!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2005)

"Me sir? I'm just a maintenance droid."

The question should be; what will you do when Vader convinces you that you belong to him? Who's your daddy?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd like to see stats for all of the characters, also please note that I only own the following books, RCR Reb Era sorcebook, NJO era soucrebook, and Power of the Jedi.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Apr 30, 2005)

Upon concideration of the points made by Candidine, I have decided to allow you two levels of a hero class, along with your two NPC classes. However if you're playing a Jedi only one of the two classes can be Jedi. (Sorry about this but I'm trying to limit the munchieness)


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2005)

> I'd like to see stats for all of the characters, also please note that I only own the following books, RCR Reb Era sorcebook, NJO era soucrebook, and Power of the Jedi.




The LE repair droid appears in the Arms & Equipment Guide page 50, so I'm not certain I can freely post its stats without violating copyright laws. Perhaps we can discuss the specifics via email. Also, while going over the droid's stats, I noted a few minor errors (unarmed damage is too high, it possesses too many ranks in a cross-class skill and is missing two feats) which would need to be fixed if you wanted to bring the droid in line with the rules. I can suggest the changes if you'd like.



> Upon concideration of the points made by Candidine, I have decided to allow you two levels of a hero class, along with your two NPC classes. However if you're playing a Jedi only one of the two classes can be Jedi. (Sorry about this but I'm trying to limit the munchieness)




Since the LE starts as an expert 1 / Tech specialist 2 then I guess I could just add an extra level of expert to bring it in line with the other PCs. How much extra money, if any, are we entitled to for the extra levels? Could I use the money to add or switch some of the droid's standard parts?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm going to respectfully drop out, I think.  I just don't think I can effectively construct Rikkin with all of these 'anti-munchkin' rules in place.

Sorry.


----------



## Candide (May 1, 2005)

I think you might have missed what I was trying to say. The non-hero classes don't make sense for player characters. What they did before being a "hero" can be reflected in skill point allocation. We won't be an effect CR 4 even though we'll have 4 levels. We will each be a CR of 3, from 2 non-hero class levels(make a CR1) and 2 hero class levels(CR 2, making a total CR 3). 
Jedi aren't that wrong as far as power. Sure it is possible to munchkinize them, but someone who goes around throwing Force Lightning and Force Grips accumulates Dark side points. Eventually these take a toll on his physica being, imposing minuses to the 3 physical stats. Not only that, but eventually he'll come up against someone who will be more powerful than he is, and probably kill him. If a jedi is throwing his weight around, it's up to the DM to deal with it and counteract said problem. The only way a character runs around ruining the game, is if he goes unchecked by the DM


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2005)

What I think Candide and RobotRobotI were trying to say (and guys, please forgive me if I'm wrong) wasn't that they wanted more power for their characters (as in the addition of extra starting hero levels) but rather that they would prefer to role-play their characters as 1st level heroes rather than adding a few "regular" levels which don't accurately reflect their characters' backgrounds. Having two extra NPC levels, in my opinion at least, represents several years of dedicated education, job experience and growth in a particular field as Pate Pot Pete said:



> commonor levels represent what you did before becomeing a hero some examples are; local malita soldier (Thug), functionary (diplomat), mechanic (expert), for the Jedi it represents other skills you've learned.




The backgrounds that have been submitted so far don't seem to include that kind of a 'I used to be a ***** before the war started' concept so I think they feel that a part of their characters would be compromised by the addition of extra class levels that don't really mesh with their concepts. So instead of trying to limit PC power-gaming by adding NPCs levels, why not just start as fresh 1st level heroes? Just my take on it though. 

That being said, Depra II, the Guoot and recent invasion sound cool so I'd just really like to get to playing as soon as possible. I hope to read more from you guys soon. 

Pate Pot Pete, any idea when you'd like to start and how often you intend to post?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 4, 2005)

I've been lisining to your feedback and have desided that you're correct, about the NPC levels. So I'm going to make it 3rd level heroic game. The anti-jediness is my problem brought on by a jack-@$$ powergamer who maxed out his move object and has convinced the GM that this allows him to move people, which is true. The problem is that he's using this to drop his enamies over cliffs, into walls, and etc, etc. And that's just the tail of his power-gaming. Sorry for the rant. I'll try to post as often as I can. So lets see some stats.


----------



## Ambrus (May 4, 2005)

Well, I for one can garantee that I won't be abusing any force powers.  

Pate Pot Pete, could you let me know how I can contact you so that we can discuss the stats for the LE repair droid? If you have the chance, could you also check my earlier posts and please answer my questions so I can get rolling? Thanks.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 4, 2005)

I can be reached at Motol11@aol.com Also feel free to make the nessesary changes. Also for equitment, you only ned to list specificly important stuff, I will assume that you have cloths, comlinks, food, etc. etc., etc. unless you say otherwise.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 5, 2005)

Are you still recruting as the thread title implies?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 5, 2005)

Yes I'm still recruiting but you'll be by last PC.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 6, 2005)

Thanks! I'll post a character in a day or two (after I kick a few freeloaders outa my computer room)


----------



## Ambrus (May 7, 2005)

* Data File Image*

*R-LE-1 "Arley"
Expert 1 / Tech Specialist 2 / Scoundrel 1*
Cybot Galactica LE Series 
Medium walking 2º repair droid

*LE Design Specs*
*Height:* 1.7 meters

*Str:* 12 (+1)
*Dex:* 8 (-1)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 19 (+4) [+1, 4th level ability increase]
*Wis:* 13 (+1)
*Chr:* 14 (+2)

*Vitality Dice:* 3d6+3
*Wound Points:* 12
*Vitality Points:* 12
*Force Points:* ––
*Reputation Bonus:* +0
*Defense:* 12 (+3 Class, -1 Dex)
*Damage Reduction:* 3 (Light Armor)
*Initiative:* -1 (-1 Dex)
*Speed:* 10 m

*Saves:*
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +2 [+3 base, -1 Dex]
Will +2 [+1 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Attack:*
+2 melee (1d3+1, hand) or
+2 melee (1d8+1, cutting torch) or
+2 melee touch attack (2d6 to mechanicals/stun organics, electroshock probe)
*Ranged Attack:*
+0 (3d8, 8 m, heavy blaster)
*Face/Reach:* 2 m by 2 m/2 m

*Special Class Abilities:* Research, Illicit Barter

*Skills:*
Astrogate +11 [6+1 ranks, +4 Int]
Computer Use +16 [4+3 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Aptitude, +3 Equipment]
Disable Device +11 [6+1 ranks, +4 Int]
Gather Information +9 [+7 ranks, +2 Chr]
Knowledge (engineering) +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (technology) +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]
Listen +3 [+1 Wis, +2 Equipment]
Pilot +5 [4+2 ranks, -1 Dex]
Profession (administrator) +7 [6 ranks, +1 Wis]
Repair +16 [6+1 ranks, +4 Int, +3 Competence, +2 Aptitude]
Search +10 [4 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Equipment]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Equipment]
-3 armor check penalty to Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump,
Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim and Tumble skill checks. -1 penalty to Entertain, Gamble and Ride

*Feats:*
Ambidexterity
Armor Proficiency (light)
Gearhead
Skill Emphasis (repair)
Starship Operations (space transports)
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)

* Reprogrammable skills/feats

*Languages:* Speak/Read/Write Basic, Speak/Read/Write Binary, Speak Durese, Speak Mon Calamarian, Speak Quarranese

*Equipment:
Stock Accessories*
comlink
heuristic processor
light armor
recording unit (halo)
sensors (telescopic vision)
translator unit (DC 15).
*Supplemental Accessories*
electroshock probe – 1 kg; 400 c. [concealed in left wrist 1 kg internal storage compartment]
internal storage – 500 c. [concealed 7 kg compartment in chest, 1 kg in each leg, 1 kg in left wrist]
locked access – 0.5 kg; 50 c.
rust inhibitor – 0 kg; 40 c.
sensors (improved sensor package) – 2.5 kg; 200 c. [mounted on head]
sensors (infrared vision) – 1.5 kg; 150 c. [mounted on head]
telescopic apendage – 2 kg; 25 c. [mounted on left forearm]
welding laser/cutting torch & tool mount – 1.7 kg; 310 c. [mounted on right forearm]
*Carried Equipment*
all temperature cloak – 1.5 kg; 100 c. [worn]
blaster, heavy – 1.3 kg; 750 c. [concealed in chest storage compartment]
power packs x3 – 0.3 kg; 75 c. [concealed in chest storage compartment]
security kit – 1 kg; 750 c. [concealed in left leg 1 kg internal storage compartment]
tool kit (extreme) – 1 kg; 1000 c. [concealed in right leg 1 kg internal storage compartment]

*Credits:* 650

*Background:* 
Although R-LE-1 has undergone at least two memory wipes during its operational lifetime, this curious droid has conducted extensive searches of corporate databases in an effort to rediscover its past. It would appear that it was originally constructed and activated in the Cybot Galactica droid manufacturing plant on Telti. It, along with its LE series lot-mates, were sold on consignment to the Offworld Mining Company who were hoping to cut their interplanetary ore-shipping costs by forming their own dedicated ore-hauling fleet. It was believed that the LEs would help their freighter captains by improving ship efficiency, cutting repair costs and speeding up docking and departure procedures. R-LE-1 served Captain Catlo, a Duros, for over two decades aboard the _Mother Lode III_. Unfortunately, unexpected fluctuations in the galactic ore market eventually made the fleet more expensive to operate than subcontracting their ore hauling to independent cargo-transport companies and the fleet, along with its other properties, were liquidated.

Subsequently, R-LE-1 received a memory wipe and was sold at auction to an independent freighter captain named Sekkor. Sekkor, a Quarren, owned and operated the _Free Lance_, a Mobquet Medium Cargo Hauler, which he used to transport Nergon 14 for the Depra II mining corporation. Nergon 14, being a volatile and extremely valuable substance, was very carefully monitored by the authorities when loaded and unloaded from freighters to ensure every ounce was accounted for. Sekkor sought a means by which he could falsify shipping logs to glean some of the precious material for his own needs. So along with its usual shipboard duties, "Arley", as Sekkor called his newest acquisition, was tasked with the breaching of the security seals of the cargo containers of Nergon 14 and the falsifying of shipboard transport logs. Sekkor began to sell small quantities of refined Nergon 14 on the black market to underground weapon manufacturers.

Arley helped Sekkor slowly amass a significant fortune, some of which the ambitious Quarran used to upgrade his droid by purchasing smaller, refined components; thus freeing some space in Arley's chassis for the addition of some unregistered components as well as a secret storage compartment. This compartment was often used to hold small quantities of refined Nergon 14 which Arley would then carry past customs and security personnel for delivery to Sekkor's clients. Arley was returning from just such a delivery when the Separatist army launched its initial attack on Depra II. Arley watched the _Free Lance_ rise from its docking platform as Sekkor desperately tried to evade the invasion force, only to be blown out of the sky by the Separatist ships who were attempting to secure the space-port.

Since then, Arley has found itself alone in the city, afraid of being either destroyed outright or captured and memory wiped by the Separatist forces. He's been hiding in destroyed buildings and back alleys, listening to the Separatists' communication frequencies on his Comlink and trying to dodge the occupying forces' patrols. It's uncertain of what to do next, but has grown oddly pleased with it's newfound freedom. Consequently, it has made the required modifications to secure its shutdown switch to prevent itself from being deactivated and memory wiped.

*Droid Quirk:* Obsessive
(+3 equipment bonus on Computer Use checks, -1 penalty to Entertain, Gamble and Ride)
Having been surrounded by technology during its existence and itself being a product of technology, Arley has developed the notion that technology is the key to galactic civilization. Without it, organics would remain planet bound, isolated and primitive. The hidden key to technology is computer code; it is the highest expression of order, the language of existence, a virtual law-of-nature. To understand it is to become enlightened. In contrast, Arley has little interest in frivolous pursuits, in leaving things to chance or in non-sentient forms of life.


----------



## Candide (May 7, 2005)

Ambrus, he said it would be a 3rd level game. Your expert level doesn't need to exist. You can be 3 levels of Tech Specialist. Unless you have reason to take a level in expert. I don't know if that's a droid thing or not.

And now without further ado:

*Zar'fan Lokinne, Jedi Guardian1/Scoundrel2* 

Species: Human 
Gender: Male
Height: 6'1
Weight: 150
Hair: brown
Eyes: green
Age: 21

Str:   10      (2 points)
Dex:  14 +2  (6 points)
Con:  10      (2 points)
Int:   16 +3  (10 points)
Wis:   8 -1   (0 points)
Cha:  14 +2  (6 points)

Class and Racial Abilties:
Jedi Guardian:
-Alter
-Deflect (Defense +1)

Scoundrel:
Illicit Barter: +5 to diplomacy to buy/sell illicit goods/services
Lucky 1/day

Reputation: +2

Hit Dice: 1d10 + 2d6
HP: 14
Def: 15 (10base +2dex +3class)
Init: +2
Speed: 10 meters
Armor Check Penalty: 0

Saves:
Fortitude   +2 (2base +0con)
Reflex       +7 (5base +2dex)
Willpower  +0  (1base -1wis)

BAB: +2
Melee Atk: +2
Ranged Atk: +4

Skills: 
Astrogate +11 [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2aptitude]
Bluff +8 [6 ranks, +2 Cha]
Computer Use +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Gamble +2 [3 ranks, -1wis]
Hide +5 [3 ranks +2dex]
Intimidate +8 [6 ranks, +2 Cha]
Knowledge (underworld) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (jedi lore) +4 [1 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +2 [3 ranks, -1wis]
Move Silently +5 [3ranks +2dex]
Pilot +10 [6 ranks, +2 Dex +2aptitude]
Repair +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +2 [3 ranks, -1wis]
Affect Mind +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]
Force Grip +5  [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Force Lightning +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]


Languages: 
Read/Write: Basic, Huttese
Speak: Basic, Durese, Rodese, Dug, Huttese, Speak Cerean, Speak Jawa Trade, Speak Mon Calamarian

Feats:
-Force Sensitive
-Alter
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
-Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
-Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols)
Spacer
Power Attack
Starship Operations(space transport)

Equipment:


Money:

Appearance: A human stands just over 2 meters. His body is average looking as far as muscle goes, but he is quite handsome. His face/eyes show the brashness of youth and a earning to prove himself. He walks a line between the darkside and light, and has trouble finding that line. He's slowly falling farther away from the ideal of a Jedi. Too much unresolved anger sits inside him, always barely under the surface. However, he seems to hide a lot of it fairly well. Alcohol has proven effective once or twice for releaving his problems, but he is not an addict.

Personality: 
Zar'fin is a typical ne'er do well scoundrel. He gambles, steals, lies, does what he wants. However, the force is strong with this one. He believes in finding his own way, not dictated by someone else. There's the right way, the wrong way, and the Zar'fin way. 

Background:
Zar'fan Lokinne was born on Coruscant to a pair of noble parents, one a senator the other a diplomat. He didn't want to do the same things that they wanted for him. He didn't want the prescribed life that had been layed out for him since birth. His parents thought he needed structure, so he was sent to a military academy. He was passed though he intentionally tried to fail the entrance exams. This was thanks due to a fair sized donation from his parents. His life was still planned out. There was no freedom in it. Eventually he ran away, vowing never to return there on his own volition. He had some money in his equipment, and snuck out of the compound. 

He was on the lamb for awhile. A day or so after his break, he successfully negotiated passage back to Coruscant. He'd get some of his stuff and find a way in the galaxy. Upon his return, he was greeted by his father. Not listening to his sons' plees, arguments were started. Zar'fan said that he'd rather be off on his own. His father released him from any dealings with the family. He was disowned.

That was 8 years ago. Since then Zar'fan was discovered by a Jedi named Dorn Farrin. Farrin accepted Zar'fin as a padawan learner. Now Zar'fan is a Jedi Knight. He has strayed from his training that Master Dorn instilled in him. Zar'fan believes that structure holds someone back from true potential. Zar'fan's outlook on things is not exactly stellar. He throws himself into combat, as if to give his own life meaning. Anger rests in his heart. Anger at his parents mostly. But anger at those who have tried to dictate how his life is to be run. Deep down, fear is the motivation of his anger. Fear that he cannot make his own way in the galaxy. Fear that he'll make the wrong choices and fail


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 7, 2005)

I rally like what I'm seeing, keep up the good work.


----------



## Ambrus (May 7, 2005)

Just a few questions:

• Which languages are in common use in and around the region of space surrounding Depra II?
• How many credits, if any, do we start with?
• How are calculating/rolling vitality points?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 7, 2005)

You'll al start with 500 credits, the languages mostly spoken are Basic and Guoot, VP's will be the average for your class, Soldier=5+Con Noble= 3+Con


----------



## LogicsFate (May 10, 2005)

Sorry about the wait, my computer is free and I'm working on a character

A grizzled pilot, advanced in years with a good amout of nothing to his name. He has been stuck on this wourld for too long. With few credits and no ship of his own. Been growing bitter at his surroundings. Has a genral dissproval of Jedi, What have they ever done for him?

Respect your elders, Boy.

either a Fringer or a scout... OR BOTH! I'll have him posted in the morning


----------



## Candide (May 10, 2005)

If we only have 500 credits, then most weapons are out of our range. 1st level characters have atleast that. Most weapons are around 300+. I would figure 3rd level characters should have more than that. The Hero's Guide says that 3rd level characters should start with 3,000 credits.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 10, 2005)

Did I say 500, I meant 5,000 local currency not creds.


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2005)

> Did I say 500, I meant 5,000 local currency not creds.




Local currency? You mean like Depra II dollars or something? We'll need to know what the exchange rate is for credits so that we can buy starting equipment. Can my droid use those starting funds to buy extra droid accessories?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 10, 2005)

Roughly one Depra II "dollar" is equal to 1.7 credits, on Depra II. Out side of Depra the money is worth 0.75 republic credits.


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2005)

So can I buy extra droid accessories/parts/equipment with these funds? If so, should I pay the Depra II cost as if I had 8,500 extra credits (5,000 x 1.7) or rather the off-world cost as if I had 3,750 extra credits (5,000 x 0.75).  

When do you intend to start the campaign?


----------



## LogicsFate (May 11, 2005)

```
[b]Rollan Kran[/b]
50 years old
5'7"
145lb
Human
Brown hair with a lot of grey
Blue eyes
 
[b]Fringer1/Scout 2[/b]
Defense15 
Vit 19
Wounds 13
Damage 0
 
[b]Abilities [/b]
Str10 -
Dex15+2
Con12+1
Int 15+2
Wis10 -
Cha09-1
 
[b]Saves[/b]
+5 Fort (base-4, ability-1)
+5 Reflex (base-3, ability-2)
+2 Will (base-2)
 
BA +1
Init +2
Rep 0
FP
+1Melee
+3Ranged
 
[b]Abilities[/b]
Trail Blazing
Class Skill(Astrogate)
 
[b]Feats[/b]
WGP (primitive, slug, simple, pistols, rifles) {class, Fringer bonus}
SO (transport, star fighter) {1st level, scout bonus}
Spacer {3rd level} 
Heroic Surge {human bonus}
 
[b]Skills[/b]
+08 Astrogate(6+2)
+08 Craft(Droids)(6+2)
+08 Craft(Fighters)(6+2)
+08 Craft(Transport)(6+2)
+04 Gamble(4+0)
+08 Pilot(6+2)
+08 Repair(6+2) 
+06 Spot(6+0)
+06 Survival(6+0)
 
[b]Languages[/b]
Common
Huttese
Bothan
The native tounge
 
[b]Equipment[/b]
Heavy blaster
Slug thrower
ammo
tool kit
Perhaps a droid of some kind
 
[b]Description[/b]
A grizzled old man, with an unkept appearance. 
Wearing different shades of tan and green pants shirt and a vest. 
The latter of which is more or less hiding his slug thrower
 
[b]History[/b]
It’s been quite a few years since Rollan was a hot shot ace pilot, 
fighting on the winning side of a civil war. A war between little known planets 
in the same system on the outer rim. A war that as Rollan thought at the time, 
was tragically cut short by the Jedi. Still aching for adventure he jumped 
on the first outbound ship and took to the stars. Jumping from system to system 
he would take any job he could no matter the danger just to get a ticket 
to the next system. Till on day he landed on the current system 
and found it hard to leave. He had landed on another planet 
in which almost nothing ever happens, 
After spending the first few years trying to scrape up enough 
to leave and spending the next one trying to stow away 
on one of the few outbound flights, 
Rollan finally settled down. Memories of friends and family gone 
finally caught up with him and he just stopped for awhile. 
Years passed and he grew wiser and smarter and older, 
he learned the native language and made a few friends. 
Rollan is passing by his days fixing what ever breaks and general wishing that his contentment lasts forever
 
His Parents owned a very small freight company that Rollan was to take over 
when he came of age. A company that he piloted for before the war 
and after which, he couldn't of cared less about. Now in the quieter moments 
Rollan wonders what happened to his friends ,family and the company he abandoned
 
[b]Personality[/b]
Rollan is old, tired and tends to get angry at young and brash kids and 
at anyone he considers to be generally foolish.
```


----------



## LogicsFate (May 11, 2005)

Thats my characther minus eqipment, force points and remaining cash
Sorry for the delay


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 15, 2005)

Sorry I've not posted, strange work related issues. On a brighter note our IC thread is up at playing the game.


----------



## Ambrus (May 15, 2005)

A very evocative intro! I assume our characters are all in this location by coincidence and don't yet know each other. If possible, could you please answer my question about our starting funds and buying extra equipment so that I can complete my character before we get much farther?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 15, 2005)

Your parts would be in republic credits except for one or two that you bought on Depra II.


----------



## Melkor (May 16, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete - 

Is there any way I could get in on this ?

With the movie coming out, I am really itching to play in a Star Wars campaign. I could probably have a character up tomorrow night - just let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (May 16, 2005)

I'll be happy to see your character concept and maybe then we can talk stats.


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2005)

Nice description Pate pot pete!  

If I understand correctly, the droids are spending the first round simply walking (double move action) down the alley towards our position.

FYI, I've updated my character's entry with the additional equipment/accessories I wanted. In case you haven't noticed it, I've also included my character's background story. Please let me know if there is anything you want me to change.

Just an idea, but maybe you could start a Rogue's Gallery for the campaign so that we could post all our characters in just one spot.


----------

